# bow stop



## T-MAN (May 29, 2011)

what is the best bow stop for a flatbottom jon boat? Mine never loads or unloads without hanging up on the board and its time to solve that problem. Thanks in advanced


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 29, 2011)

Got any pictures of what you have now?
This is how mine is.


----------



## T-MAN (May 29, 2011)

ok heres my setup right now


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 29, 2011)

You should have the stop above the where the winch attaches.


----------



## T-MAN (May 29, 2011)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> You should have the stop above the where the winch attaches.



I was wanting to fix it that way but i have to rebuld it because its bent


----------



## richg99 (May 29, 2011)

My fiberglass Carolina skiff has a big "lip" on the bow. The bow stop constantly hung up on it. Same thing happened to many CS owners. 

I put two 8 inch rubber wheels in place of the normal carpeted stop. She rolls right over the big lip now. I make sure that I have my transom tie downs on when I trailer it, because the rollers would NOT help in a crash situation. 

regards, Rich


----------



## T-MAN (May 29, 2011)

richg99 do you have any pictures of that?


----------



## bcbouy (May 30, 2011)

i bolted a chain/hook to the trailer tongue and hook it to the bow. winch it tight and it solves the bow stop problem and it doesn't budge.


----------



## huntinfool (May 30, 2011)

The problem is that the carpeted board is below your handle and when launched it is hanging up. With out changing your bow stop, you could just move the winch down and the stop up. Just flip flop them . That would allow the board to be above the handle and the winch to hook up to the handle below the board. I'll go take some pics of mine. I don't have a flat front, but it is all the same thing.


----------



## huntinfool (May 30, 2011)

Here is mine.


----------



## richg99 (May 30, 2011)

re pix of two rollers. The CS boat is kept in ILL. I am in TX right now, but heading "home" in a few days. I can take a pix and post it but it won't be until Thursday or Friday this week.

Another option would be to affix the carpeted wooden pieces vertically, instead of horizontally.

pix coming end of week. rich


----------



## T-MAN (May 30, 2011)

richg99 said:


> re pix of two rollers. The CS boat is kept in ILL. I am in TX right now, but heading "home" in a few days. I can take a pix and post it but it won't be until Thursday or Friday this week.
> 
> Another option would be to affix the carpeted wooden pieces vertically, instead of horizontally.
> 
> pix coming end of week. rich



I thought about putting them vertically but i dont have the steel laying around the house i would have to go and get some which is no problem but i wanted to use what i had if i could


----------



## richg99 (Jun 23, 2011)

At long last, I finally have internet access at the summer place. After firing ATT due to weeks of bad info and non-delivery...Comcast finally came through for me.

Posted below is the picture of the bow "rollers" on my Carolina Skiff trailer that T-man wanted to see...oh, so long ago.

Hope this helps. Rich


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 23, 2011)

I agree, your bow stop needs to be above the hook eye.

Heres mine. No pic of it with the boat on cause the boat is still under construction but it lands just above the hook eye...


----------



## T-MAN (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone i have had no time to bother with it yet ive been very busy and then i put a floor in the boat, so i think that is the next thing on the list


----------



## vbgreen (Jun 23, 2011)

t-man i do not think that the bow stop HAS to be ABOVE the winch hook. Being that you have a flat bottom boat the bow stop could actually hold the boats bottom, liftiing it to help with draning the boat while not in use on the trailer and helping it be more stable during tow.


----------



## vbgreen (Jun 23, 2011)

The way it is set up on my rig.. only pic i have at the time of the setup


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 24, 2011)

vbgreen said:


> t-man i do not think that the bow stop HAS to be ABOVE the winch hook. Being that you have a flat bottom boat the bow stop could actually hold the boats bottom, liftiing it to help with draning the boat while not in use on the trailer and helping it be more stable during tow.


The idea of having the bow stop above the winch hook is. If the boat is hit from behind it keeps the boat from being pushed in to the tow vehicle.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 25, 2011)

vbgreen said:


> t-man i do not think that the bow stop HAS to be ABOVE the winch hook. Being that you have a flat bottom boat the bow stop could actually hold the boats bottom, liftiing it to help with draning the boat while not in use on the trailer and helping it be more stable during tow.


If I understand this correctly, your saying to put the bow stop at the bottom as in under the boat? If thats the case then what would you be winching the boat against. If you just winched it up till you ran out of winch strap without it pulling against something he boat is gonna bounce around get beaten to death while on the road.


----------

